# Photos printed onto canvas



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey evening all 

Does anyone know where in Dubai I can get large canvas done with own photo? 

Online order would be idea? Help much appreciated


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I think there is a stall in the entrance to Ikea - ill check today!!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> I think there is a stall in the entrance to Ikea - ill check today!!


Thanks so much


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

I saw a stall in Dubai mall a few weeks back. It was round near the food court on the bottom floor near the entrance to Burj Khalifa. I think. Somewhere around there. Not sure if its a permanent fixture or they were there as a one off.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

My wife got some poster size ones done for an exhibition via her work, can't remember the exact price but around 200 AED. Probably a lot cheaper than the mall. I'll get the contact details.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Don't go to the ones in the Malls! You can get them done for around 1/3rd of the price in Jumeirah.

The place is called Le Cadre, it's just off Al Hudaiba street next to the Iranian Hospital.
If you email them the photo and tell them what size you want they can have it ready to pick up in a few days. They are really helpful too.

I have had 3 or 4 canvases printed there and they do a great job. Cost me about 200dhs for one approx 60cm x 25cm, it would have cost 3-4x that at a mall for the same thing!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank u so much everyone given me few suggestions thanks have such big walls here need a couple of nice canvases


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Research done - the stall at festival city/ikea is Portfolio gallery. Take any photo and print on any medium. Email is portfolio [email protected]. Website is portfolio-UAE.com but is apparently coming soon...I've not looked. I asked about canvas 50cmx50cm is 350Aed, and 70x100 is 500AED but they do all different sizes I between. I picked up a leaflet if you want me to scan/email I can. I do not work for them, or know them, nor have I used them!


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Also one in Dubai Marina Mall, bottom level. I had a 90cmx30cm picture done for 400dhs.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Check out Groupon for a good deal on canvas printing at Sadaf Design. I used two of the coupons so far and they turned out pretty good. You just send them the coupon and the picture(s) and they will have it ready in a few days for pick up or delivery at an extra charge.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Nitro_From_Windsor said:


> Check out Groupon for a good deal on canvas printing at Sadaf Design. I used two of the coupons so far and they turned out pretty good. You just send them the coupon and the picture(s) and they will have it ready in a few days for pick up or delivery at an extra charge.


Wow will try that  thank U


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> Research done - the stall at festival city/ikea is Portfolio gallery. Take any photo and print on any medium. Email is portfolio [email protected]. Website is portfolio-UAE.com but is apparently coming soon...I've not looked. I asked about canvas 50cmx50cm is 350Aed, and 70x100 is 500AED but they do all different sizes I between. I picked up a leaflet if you want me to scan/email I can. I do not work for them, or know them, nor have I used them!


That's very very helpful and kind of you to get all that info, much appreciated!! 

I've found some on offer so this time I might do that as half the price, but really appreciate it x


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

A 50x50 canvas print at Le cadre is between 100-125 aed...


----------



## jamaln1981 (Oct 1, 2011)

Not to sure about printing your own, but you can try out fnprints com


----------



## HollyM (Jul 18, 2013)

Just thought I'd add my wonderful experience...

I bought a canvas print for our home from these canvas print supplier. My husband loved how the canvas turned out and the texture of their canvas was really outstanding. We're not avid photographers, but our summer vacation pictures from Italy came out really. 

We later used them again for a mother's day gift for his mum in the UK, they have reasonable shipping rates worldwide as well (at least for the UK). I highly recommend Customyze if you haven't already tried them. They had a deal for summer a few weeks ago, not sure if it's still going on.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

Marina Mall Waitross Entrance 
Ibn Battuta - Cinema side- next to GO sport entrance 

Good luck


----------

